# Why add dried Raisins to wine?



## arcticsid

Many recipes call for the addition of dried raisins to a wine (mostly golden raisins). Is there a difference between goldon and red?

And why? Is this for volume, flavor, body, or natural sugars?

Or a combonation of the above.

Before adding are there any special preperations necessary before adding them?

Gonna start Toms Hard Cider next week and going to add them, just wondering why.

Troy


----------



## Luc

Troy,

Raisins contain about 50% sugar. So when adding 2 cups raisins you are basically adding 1 cup sugar !!!
That is one reason

Another one is that raisins bring nutrients to a batch. Natural nutrients just like normal grapes do.

Raisins can bring some grape-ness to a wine. However be aware that they are basically oxidised grapes, so be carefull not to add too many.

And last: raisins can bring some body to a wine.

Be aware that most raisins are heavily sulphited.....
Rinse them well first in hot water then in cold water.
Next soak them overnight in cold water and then chop them with a knife or kitchen applience. The soaking overnight makes chopping
more easier.
I did an essay on this:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/11/rozijnen-raisins.html

When using dark raisins in a batch it might colour a white wine, so use white raisins in a white or red wine and dark raisins only in a red wine.

Luc


----------



## mmadmikes1

I added them to my Plum just to see what would the diffence be. Tell you in a few months how it went. BTW if you buy raisons listed as organic you save alittle work and a LB cost $1 more, big deal


----------



## Sourgrape

I'm thinking of adding some currants to my 5 week Grande Cru International Cabernet Sauvignon kit. I will use the process in Luc's article as linked above. How much would be the right amount? 1 lb? 2 lbs?

Reviving an old thread here, but I thought it would be better than starting a new thread on the same topic.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Zante currants, Corinth raisins, or Corinthian raisins, also called simply currants, are dried berries of the small, sweet, seedless 'Black Corinth' grape


----------



## Floandgary

Adding fruit/flavored syrup to already fermented wines is common practice to enhance flavors and mouthfeel. Be aware that Sg will bump up a bit so go easy on how much you add. I've had good results with dried Black Currant in a Malbec (1# in 6gal resulted in +.003) and some dried cherries in a Pinot Noir... Of importance though is to be sure your product has been stabilized as there is the risk of restarting fermentation.


----------



## Sourgrape

Floandgary said:


> Adding fruit/flavored syrup to already fermented wines is common practice to enhance flavors and mouthfeel. Be aware that Sg will bump up a bit so go easy on how much you add. I've had good results with dried Black Currant in a Malbec (1# in 6gal resulted in +.003) and some dried cherries in a Pinot Noir... Of importance though is to be sure your product has been stabilized as there is the risk of restarting fermentation.


 
I'm looking at adding to the primary at pitching time, not later on.The package I am looking at buying is 400g, which is 0.88 lbs. Does that sound like enough to make a difference, or should I buy a second package and add more, to at least one pound?


----------



## jburtner

I have added golden raisins to white wines and a mead, red raisins to an amarone (that is how they make amarone w/partially dried grapes or "raisins"), currants and dried cherries also to a super tuscan, and dried mango & apricot to some chardonnay's so far. I think I also added dried raisins and elderberries to a pear wine...

I recommend experimenting with these dried fruit additives for enhanced flavor / etc.

Worth noting that as noted above adding in primary / secondary is different and you may or may not wish to re-ferment if added to secondary - there is a factor of sugar being added for re-ferment or backsweetening potential.

I have not experienced any issues with stuck ferment from the sulfites but generally let sit 24h before pitching yeast in these cases. That gives some time to have the sulfites dissipate as well as the sugars integrating for a more accurate SG measurement.

I have used Luc's method from above for preparing the raisins as well as just putting them in a mesh bag or loose in the brute can.

I have used 1lbs and 2 lbs quantities in a six gallon batch.

Some people do not appreciate the raisin flavor so maybe experiment with less first time or just go for it and live on the edge.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Sourgrape

jburtner said:


> I have added golden raisins to white wines and a mead, red raisins to an amarone (that is how they make amarone w/partially dried grapes or "raisins"), currants and dried cherries also to a super tuscan, and dried mango & apricot to some chardonnay's so far. I think I also added dried raisins and elderberries to a pear wine...
> 
> I recommend experimenting with these dried fruit additives for enhanced flavor / etc.
> 
> Worth noting that as noted above adding in primary / secondary is different and you may or may not wish to re-ferment if added to secondary - there is a factor of sugar being added for re-ferment or backsweetening potential.
> 
> I have not experienced any issues with stuck ferment from the sulfites but generally let sit 24h before pitching yeast in these cases. That gives some time to have the sulfites dissipate as well as the sugars integrating for a more accurate SG measurement.
> 
> I have used Luc's method from above for preparing the raisins as well as just putting them in a mesh bag or loose in the brute can.
> 
> I have used 1lbs and 2 lbs quantities in a six gallon batch.
> 
> Some people do not appreciate the raisin flavor so maybe experiment with less first time or just go for it and live on the edge.
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann


 
Thanks for the detailed reply. I might just go with 400 g to start.


----------



## Sourgrape

One more question. Maybe kind of a dumb one. But when we talk about "adding raisins" to wine, are we talking about currants? Put another way, are currants distinct from red or white raisins?


----------



## jburtner

This is a good read -
http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-raisins-sultanas-and-currants-223285

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Sourgrape

jburtner said:


> This is a good read -
> http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-between-raisins-sultanas-and-currants-223285
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann



That was really helpful, I never knew any of that stuff. Now I know my raisins and currants. Thanks.


----------



## Rtrent2002

Y'all are probably aware of this but I was picking up dried cherries, currants etc at Sprouts (sold in bulk) and as I was leaving to check out I decided to check the ingredients and noticed all had some type of oil which would have ruined my wine.


----------



## joeswine

Us sunmaid, that's what I use,no problems.Have you read (making an Fpac)or on (when good Wine's Gone Bad)lots of rain use there as well as fruit in 2ine making ?


----------

